# Lutino Bald Spot...Rogain for tiels??



## Arizonakid (Aug 29, 2012)

I recently Purchased 2 additional birds. A WF Grey Pied and a cinnamon Lutino( my descriptions from like photos). My daughter and son-in-law went with me for the 50 mile trip because they speak Spanish better than I do. This breeder supplied mosty of the birds sold in Guadalajara, Mexico for years. Breeders in Mexico are rare and hard to find. You need to know a friend, of a friend, of a friend. This gentleman is now turning his attention to breeding Guinia Pigs and selling all of his 18 month to 24 month tiels. My daughter suddenly felt ill so he put the birds we had chosen in our travel cage and we headed home. I didn't notice until the next day that the Lutino was sans feathers on the back of it's head. I assumed the two birds had a squabble overnight and didn't think much about it until Roxy, in a reply to Juliet, said she had a Lutino wih no bald spot due to superior breeding.
Do most Lutino's have a bald spot? Of the two, the lutino has been the most vocal and the most curious. I can take the bird back if this is a defect and a bird I should not keep. These birds were raised in a large aviary with very little interaction with humans so I am going to test my patients and what I have learned from many hours of reading threads here and elsewhere. I have the time so it will be interesting to see how long it will take me to aquire their confidence and become little house pets everyone desires. Opinions welcomed.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Most lutinos do have a bald spot. It will have absolutely no impact on their quality of life, so I hope you will not return the bird.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

bald spots are just looks, its not a health related thing, dont you worry none 


my tsuka has a small bald spot (albeit he is a pearl, pearls can get bald spots too) and hes still a healthy bird.


----------



## Arizonakid (Aug 29, 2012)

*Bald spot*

Thank you, Thank you. That makes me feel much better. With all the racket it is making I may have to rename it. I named it Bella but I think I may have to change it to Buster. The one we thought was a male is almost mute in comparison. Me thinks some DNA testing is in order right away. Si? Gracias amigos.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww congratulations on your new birds.

My old lutino had a bald spot when we got her but during a big molt it filled back in. She was young and we think she got plucked by a cage mate. Just wait and see but nothing wrong with you new baby


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My lutino pearl pied has a bald spot, my old pearl had a bald spot, and my wf hen has light feathering on her head (but hers could be from being plucked repeatedly because she has other plucked/permanently bald areas too).


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a lutino female, she has a little bald patch on top of her head too. She is beautiful and healthy though.


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a lutino and he has a bald spot on the back of his head. He fits in with the males of my family....they all have a bald spot!!! Lol

Congratulations on your new birds.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Bald spots are common among lutinos and some pearls due to the inbreeding that was done to produce the mutation. Now that's no longer an issue, breeders are working to breed the bald spot out of lutinos mainly (it only happens in pearls when there is a like to like breeding.) I have one lutino with no bald spot and I have a male lutino pearl with a bald spot. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the bird.


----------

